# Syph's Deffskull Orkses



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've decided to run a little force from the AoBR set of Orks after re-inheriting them. I won't be adding much to them, probably another 20 boyz (sluggaz I think) and a bit of heavier support in the form of lootas. Maybe a couple of trukks to get said Orks across the field. Maybe a Wierdboy/Painboy, dunno! :crazy:

I just don't know which clan to go for! 

I don't fancy doing Goffs with the cover Orks being a Goff clan. However, I'd quite like to make them the antithesis of the Crimson Fists. Which clan attacked the Fists? Was it a whole bunch of them? I'm going to do a bit of research over at Lexicanum if possible to find a bit more out for myself. 

Ideally, I'd like to keep them quite feral and rough looking - hence less shooty Orks aside from the lootas. Snakebites seem to fit the bill, but unsure how I'd get a bit of colour in. 

/EDIT: What about Deathskulls? They like the colour blue, loot vehicles - sound fluffy enough?

Any advice appreciated from the Big Ork Warbosses round 'ere. :mrgreen:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well, i had the same idea as you with starting up the orks from aobr, and im just adding a unit of shoota boys and some loota's for now.

a good idea for the feral look just shapen the ork choppa's to a more, chipped, stone look, and don't use the buzz saw things.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

The Orks that went after the Fists were a gathering of clans under Warlord Snagrod, the Arch-Arsonist of Charadon (Cool name for an Ork! :biggrin: ); I can't find any reference to his clan though. The Fists just seem to hate anything Orky so I'd say go with what you want: Snakebites are a good idea, colour easilly enough got in with tattoos, Deathskulls... well who could say no to Orks with blue facepaint? 

I'd consider Bloodaxes too: lots of looting, crazy camo colours and can be very rough and a bit feral; plus crazy enough to take stuff from any race, so lots of conversion possabilities.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Deathskulls are looking a good option. They pinch _everything_ and therefore surely couldn't resist stealing the blue armour of the Crimson Fists? 

It gives me a bit more fluffy leeway too over Snakebites - I just can't imagine Snakebite armies using Deffkoptas and I like the look of lootas. Again, this seems to be in the fluff of the Deathskulls. It also means I could pinch my Space Marine bits to bulk up Trukks (or even use ripped out Rhinos?). 

I wrote an army list that kitted my 6 Nobz in 'Eavy Armour. Would sticking SM shoulder pads (amongst other bits) suffice in a WYSIWYG way? It only gives 4+ right? Same as scouts, and they lack much in the way of armour too. What about using a PF in place of a PK too for one of the Nobz?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

A good Deathskulls scheme is always a winner, but Bloodaxes are also rather good like LVix says. You would have lots of potential for converting tanks and whatnot with BAs and still keeping them fluffy.

Edit: I would play against you with bits of SM stuff as 'Eavy Armour, sounds like it will look really good. I can't see any problem with it personally. As long as they don't just look like marines with a few green bits poking out I can't see why anyone would dislike them.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> A good Deathskulls scheme is always a winner, but Bloodaxes are also rather good like LVix says. You would have lots of potential for converting tanks and whatnot with BAs and still keeping them fluffy.
> 
> Edit: I would play against you with bits of SM stuff as 'Eavy Armour, sounds like it will look really good. I can't see any problem with it personally. As long as they don't just look like marines with a few green bits poking out I can't see why anyone would dislike them.


I'd only go for a minimal look - stuff that could be strapped on but certainly not more armour than flesh. Have enough in the way of my UMs to be painting armour on, let alone bloody Orks too!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Liverpool weren't doing too much for me on telly tonight, so I ran with the ideas from this thread.

Taking a terminator powerfist, an AoBR Nob, a SM shoulderpad and powerpack, a bit of plastic glue and some blutac I present to you...










A Deffskull Nob wiv powerfist klaw and 'Eavy Armour! Fank goz to da red fisty oomans! :laugh:




























Going to use some wire to link the fist to the powerpack, a bit of greenstuff banding around the wrist of the fist, maybe some knives on the top of the fist/klaw. The fist will of course be painted crimson and the shoulder pad in Crimson Fist style - but with a Deathskull icon 'sprayed' over it. 

What else could I add to this chap? I thought about a Bosspole from the axe I chopped off to fit the fist. I've got 6 Nobz in total - I don't know whether it's best to use this Nob to lead the 20 Boyz I've got, to lead the 6 Nobz, to stick the other 5 as a retinue for the Boss and keep him with the Boyz... Choices, choices. Suggestions?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

fist looks more like a glove... damned 'uge orks


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Amra_the_lion said:


> fist looks more like a glove... damned 'uge orks


That's what it is, essentially. Just one that happens to punch through armour! :laugh:

It's going to get a bit of bulk from some blades strapped to the top of the fist and some leather bands around the base of the fist. Think it does the job as a count-as Klaw though?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i personally dont think it looks orky enough. maybe one with open hand and knives attatched to the fingers?

and also maybe some greenstuff bionics to join it to his arm like tha aobr warboss?

p.s you used the same nob as i did for a power claw nob...... come to think of it, mine allso has heavy armour.


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Deathskulls are a great paint scheme as long as your can stand having your clan color the same as his army's color ( i have the same problem as I play orks against snot green aurora chapter marines) Blood axes would be nice and red.

As far as that powerfist goes it definitely needs to be orkified a little more perhaps an open fist with some spikes as has been suggested before or you can whip up one of the nifty sprue PKs from here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20556

either way i think you should split the SM shoulder pad and add some bulk to the arm so it doesn't look so weedly next to the rest of the model


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it makes a nice start, you definitely could Ork it all up a bit more, but that said I think it is obvious what it is meant to be already. Perhaps a few more bits of armour would help others see that it is 'Eavy armour and not just a normal Nob with one side bit smurf


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Yay for Orks with space marine bitz, so much fun to convert! :biggrin:

Echoing everyone else I defiantely have to say bulk him up quite a bit though. adding a little bit of armour with green stuf on the power fist arm will help as well as the banding you already have planned. Maybe an exhaust on the backpack or fists itself too... unless you can get tiny tubing from a hobby store, plastic cotton buds are great to cut up for piping.

Only other thing I can suggest (feel free to ignore the rants of a mad converter) is trying to find a terminator pad for the other side or sculpting one with green stuff. I would say go for an over large pad on that side though, reguardless of where it comes from.

Waiting to see more eagerly... :good:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking good I reckon.

I used to run a skarboyz mob that was made up of all the clans - they were Rynn's World veterans and all had looted Crimson Fist shoulder pads (as a player back in RT days, I've always had a soft spot for the Rynn's World storyline) - looted and blue = Deathskullz; they also had camo-trousers (yellow, purple black and white) for Bloodaxe, Bad Moon and Evil Sunz icons, Goff jackets (black and red chequer-pattern) and Snakebite leather trims and weapons. The idea was that they accepted vets from all the mobs in the WAAAGH! but everyone had to accept that all the clans were equal.

They looked _awful_.

But very orky.

rklops:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I've only got that one powerfist spare, so it'll have to stay and be Orkified more. I like the idea of it being ripped off a terminator and used like a big power glove (in the way it's used by SMs anyway). I agree it needs to be less pristine - as I said, I think I'll make it look a bit like a lightning claw with 2 big blades strapped to the top, with the banding around the wrist. I think I could fashion a bit of armour for the forearm too. Where I have the blutac piping to the backpack, I'll obviously use some wire/GS to make some piping and try to make a large exhaust pipe from the centre of the backpack.

With regards the shoulder pad, I'll split it in two and make it look strapped back together and maybe make a shoulder pad of undertermined origin for the other arm as you suggested LVix. 

It's still very much a WIP - I just felt I had to try something straight away  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bit of an update. Added some wire, knives, shoulder pads, an exhaust and a toe-spike. Still WIP.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Could a lovely kind passing mod please move this thread to Ongoing Projects? And, if you're feeling really kind, maybe rename to Syph's Deffskull Orkses? 

Ta!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Now this thread's been moved to Ongoing Projects, I'll be adding more of the Orks I add to as I go along. I'll make slow progress on it as I've got my Ultramarines and Dark Elves to play with to, but keep an eye out! 

Any further C&C on my first Nob would be appreciated.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

He looks good Syph, different to how I would have done him but then that is the beauty of converting, especially with Orks(cs )! I would be careful with the cabling you have added as it can be a right slag to paint around, particularly if you put it too close to the model or covering an awkward bit.

I think it is fairly obvious what he is supposed to be and I can't imagine anyone being awkward about it (though undoubtedly there will be one...). I can't say I am a massive fan of the exhaust as it is, but it may well look different with paint on. So get painting!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> He looks good Syph, different to how I would have done him but then that is the beauty of converting, especially with Orks(cs )! I would be careful with the cabling you have added as it can be a right slag to paint around, particularly if you put it too close to the model or covering an awkward bit.
> 
> I think it is fairly obvious what he is supposed to be and I can't imagine anyone being awkward about it (though undoubtedly there will be one...). I can't say I am a massive fan of the exhaust as it is, but it may well look different with paint on. So get painting!


Thanks for the comments squeek. With regards the exhaust, I still need to drill a few more holes in the top section to complete that little bit, but what would you have done to put an exhaust on there? The only thing that niggles me about it is the length of the outward section - it's a little bit long so the exhaust does protrude more than I'd like.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I also think it sticks out a bit too much, and I think if I was making it I would have a very short outwards section and would probably have the actual exhaust part angled backwards slightly rather than straight up. Just my thoughts though, it is obviously an exhaust so you don't need to change anything unless you want to.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Well I also think it sticks out a bit too much, and I think if I was making it I would have a very short outwards section and would probably have the actual exhaust part angled backwards slightly rather than straight up. Just my thoughts though, it is obviously an exhaust so you don't need to change anything unless you want to.


No, I agree with the comments. It's just whether I can be bothered! :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

give us more pics, painted pics too! Move along now, more pics.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Coming along nicely Syph, keep it up.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> give us more pics, painted pics too! Move along now, more pics.





The Wraithlord said:


> Coming along nicely Syph, keep it up.


Thanks muchly chaps. The Orks are currently sat in the AoBR box ready for mould line removal and a coat of black spray. Unfortunately my Dark Elves are taking top priority but once some of those have had some paint on I'll flit between these and my UMs.


----------

